# Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200 - Review



## BumbleBee (27/11/15)

I've been playing with this mod for 2 days now, I haven't really gone into too much detail with the Escribe software just yet, just playing with the simpler stuff. This is in no way a detailed review, it's just my initial impressions, you guys are more than welcome to chip in and give your thoughts and findings too.




Firstly, the build quality is great. Right out of the sturdy black box you can see that this is a premium quality mod, it feels great and the paint finish is flawless, the gunmetal grey paint is especially nice with it's shimmering but not overdone glittery effect. The mod feels solid even without batteries installed. Once the batteries are loaded up it really does put on some weight, but in a good way. Flinging this at someone will do damage.




Every atty that I've tried on it fits well and snuggles comfortably in the slightly recessed juice well. The magnets on the door hold on like sh!t to a sheep's ass. The one top corner of the battery cover sits slightly proud of the main body on mine, very slightly, it doesn't bother me. Wiggling the door around on mine produced no movement in any direction and absolutely no rattle whatsoever, that thing is on there!




I installed 3 brand new 25R's in mine, the very last cell to go in wouldn't make contact because that little safety ring thingie on the battery sled touched the insulator on the battery, it looks like that little plastic ring is supposed to slip inside of the battery wrap. A bit of wiggling and spinning of the battery seems to have sorted the issue out though.




Now, on to some of the stuff that I found very disappointing, things that I should have found out about first but kinda expected to be standard on a device in this price bracket. These things may not bother others or may just be minor nuisances but these things bug me. I realize that they are not limited to this mod only but are limitations of the DNA200 chipset.

1. You can't set up a power curve for Kanthal, so you can't set an initial boost of power to warm up your coil quicker. So if you set your dual clapton build to 100W you will get it.....eventually. There are no "Soft, Normal, Hard" modes like on the SX Mini and you can't set up a curve like most Smok devices.

2. I can't find a way to change the temperature limit on the mod, it has to be done on your pc and then uploaded onto the mod. So if you set up your profile for a Nickel build at 60W and 230C you may be happy with it but an hour or two later you're away from your pc and feel the need to up it to say 250C you're screwed, all you can do on the mod is change the wattage setting.

3. Every time you plug the mod into the pc to change settings or upload a new profile or whatever, it starts charging the batteries. I'm no expert here but it can't be good to do that too many times, giving it a 5 or 10 minute charge while the batteries are only at 70 or 80% 

4. I'm used to clicking the fire button 5 times to turn a device off, doing this only locks the device and the screen stays on and still reacts to button presses.

5. If you've set up a TC profile and set the screen to show the Temperature setting and decide to use a kanthal build on a different profile the screen info doesn't change, you will just get ---C which to me is a waste of space, I'd like to be able to set that section of the screen to show Amp Draw instead when in a power profile.

I do hope that these things get updated in the software soon because I'm starting to wonder if the RX200 wouldn't have been a better choice for me.

Overall I am really enjoying the Rolo, I like the weight, I like the shape, I like the ridiculous amount of power under the hood, I like that I have been vaping on a 0.35 dual claptonned TFV4 at 65W since last night and the batteries are still at 3/4 full.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing with this mod for 2 days now, I haven't really gone into too much detail with the Escribe software just yet, just playing with the simpler stuff. This is in no way a detailed review, it's just my initial impressions, you guys are more than welcome to chip in and give your thoughts and findings too.
> 
> View attachment 39927
> 
> ...




il go buy an RX now ! and swap... sounds like a plan buddy


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

DIBS !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing with this mod for 2 days now, I haven't really gone into too much detail with the Escribe software just yet, just playing with the simpler stuff. This is in no way a detailed review, it's just my initial impressions, you guys are more than welcome to chip in and give your thoughts and findings too.
> 
> View attachment 39927
> 
> ...



so a quick question..... how long exactly as you saying before my claptons get the 100w? i understand there is no immediate PUNCH! of power but it is a noticeable lag or an acceptable ramp up time


----------



## BumbleBee (27/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> so a quick question..... how long exactly as you saying before my claptons get the 100w? i understand there is no immediate PUNCH! of power but it is a noticeable lag or an acceptable ramp up time


Keep in mind that my regular devices usually run the Bellus, Goblin, Billow v2 etc with 0.4 ohm dual coil builds so I'm used to instant power. I'm using the CLP2 coil that came with the TFV4 mini, it's the ramp up time that I was hoping to beat with the Rolo. There isn't any lag as such.


----------



## Lim (27/11/15)

Few more days~~~~ aaah~~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (27/11/15)

@BumbleBee , In the Reuleaux box, there's a little postage stamp size manual the folds out, it will help with some of the basic DNA-noob issues you're having.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/15)

huffnpuff said:


> @BumbleBee , In the Reuleaux box, there's a little postage stamp size manual the folds out, it will help with some of the basic DNA-noob issues you're having.


Ha! When all else fails, read the manual. I did that earlier and figured out how to change the temp on the mod, happy day! 

You need to lock the mod (5 clicks) then hold the up and down buttons to get to the temp adjust setting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Great write up and photos @BumbleBee - thanks for sharing!

Was going to say, not being able to change the temp on a temp control mod sounded really dumb of them.
Glad you got that bit sorted!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/11/15)

The down button on my DNA200 was sticking but now seems to be working fine again. For a short while it would not spring back and ran the wattage down to 1.0W even after I let go. Not good for a brand new device.


----------



## zadiac (29/11/15)

Mine worked 100% right out the box. No problems at all. I love this thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/11/15)

So did mine until today. How's the Orion juice?


----------



## Andre (30/11/15)

Thanks @BumbleBee. Here are some points from an ECF member:

_Kind of important to know how you typically vape. I have a SXmini M and a DNA 200 as comparison. I don't anticipate any major improvements with the ML over the SXmini m tbh just more features possibly more ram and perhaps a faster cpu but I think for all practical purposes it will be hard to tell the difference on the vaping experience between the two. As to the software I'll be gutted if the functions or settings become unavailable on the device like the DNA board is and only accessible through the PC.

If you always vape high power the ML may not be for you. Max single cell is 75W / Joule, it may benefit you to wait for custom dual battery build or other higher powered device if you typically vape higher power than that.

My experiences between the SXmini M & DNA 200

*SXmini m*
Vaping experience: Easy to setup and get going, intuitive menu system, throw atty on and start vaping adjust as needed
Consistency: Has always vaped exactly like it did when setup no fluctuations
Accuracy: Very accurate no problems with over or under power deviating from settings
Ease of use: Set it and forget it tank after tank
Portability: Easily portable in the front pocket. All settings can be adjusted on the device, Some have found it to be too heavy for them though.
Reliability: Very few failures reported across the forums

*DNA200*
Vaping experience: Very limited in functionality out of the box. Non-intuitive 3 button access to the limited settings available on the device, Setup Escribe on PC, Create and upload profiles, set Preheat, tweak and tune as needed.

Consistency: Inconsistent Preheat providing a lot of vapor on initial pull then less on subsequent back to back pulls, Ohm's Lock may unlock if resistance changes, Refinement may cause skewed readings of the coil resistance causing either an anemic or burnt hit, Profile settings and TCR may be ignored if the board doesn't like how the coil changed resistance on firing and go into Power mode.

Accuracy: Due to the consistency it makes the board perform inaccurate unless specific conditions are met.

Ease of use: Required a couple changes in how I vaped due to some negative reinforcement via dry hits burnt coils. Prior to vaping make sure the resistance hasn't changed if not Ohm Locked especially if going between different environmental temperature changes (inside/outside) , Fire the device to make sure it will stay in the selected profile if running in Temp mode prior to vaping._

_Portability: Only if you always have Set Profiles and the same coils sizes, wire types and know you won't need to make adjustments to Preheat or will have access to Escribe.

Reliability: Numerous failures reported from most all makers. Resolution is often Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA).

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...sx-mini-ml-class.699844/page-20#post-16949182_

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee. Here is some points from an ECF member:
> 
> _Kind of important to know how you typically vape. I have a SXmini M and a DNA 200 as comparison. I don't anticipate any major improvements with the ML over the SXmini m tbh just more features possibly more ram and perhaps a faster cpu but I think for all practical purposes it will be hard to tell the difference on the vaping experience between the two. As to the software I'll be gutted if the functions or settings become unavailable on the device like the DNA board is and only accessible through the PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Andre, a lot of that confirms my initial experience. I've already had a dry hit on my dual nickel build, I purposefully let the tank run dry to see what it would do, bam.... fire  Not sure if it's my build, wicking or the device, I'll play with it later as I've left it charging at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (30/11/15)

Triggered my order on a ROLO last night, from @KieranD at Vapecartel. (been wanting to get some gear from him for a while now, but things just never aligned right on both sides - ala Vaporshark...)
Smashed an atty, batteries, and Ni wire in there for good measure...

@Andre - I have read through a lot of posts and comments like that on quite a few forums. The thing that hits my brain everytime is how almost every YT-reviewer out there has stated that this will not be a good toy for beginners, as it specifically designed with enthusiasts in mind...

Can't blame Evolv if the product they designed for a different market-scope doesnt work too well for people in other market-scopes...

That said, I'm pretty sure that it won't be very long before we see the DNA40 get upgraded/updated/replaced to a 60-80W with some more of the nice features off the DNA200 design, but coming in as more user-friendly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (2/12/15)

Hey guys

Picked up a Rolo at the Vapemeet from @KieranD.... and then headed to an excessively boring conference in Durban, so my time has been limited (despite going to sleep each night at 2am+ due to tinkering)...

Here are some initial thoughts. I might write up a full review a bit later. My best comparison will be to the SMOK XCube2. I've been running it with a few different tanks and drippers, over a quite wide range of vaping capabilities.

The construction of the Reuleaux is great. It feels great, and it is surprisingly easy to forget there's 3 batteries in there. The buttons click very satisfyingly, and the display is very clear. I've been using the in-built charger, since I only have a charger taking 2 batts, but it seems to work very great. (I've been monitoring the charging specs through EScribe... and yeah, it limits whatever input you give it to 1.0 A max, which is good, and it is very clearly visible how it balances the input voltage on the three batteries in real time).

That said, it is NOT a device for beginners. Even beginners who might want a high powered (160W +) TC device. The customizability on the mod is staggering, but the menu on the device is annoying and very limited.

Cons: 
The lack of ramp-up time for Kanthal (Power) mode is very dissapointing, and given the power of the chip and software, I'm very surprised that they didn't include it. It makes me want to stop using Claptons and move over to only TC wires. In comparison, the SMOK have decent settings for ramp-up time in Wattage mode.

The menu interface is ridiculous. Lack of memory features for Wattage mode is very unfortunate, and changing wattage is a pain - initial change is super slow, but then ramps up way too fast. Again, in comparison, the SMOK lets you set quick references in Memory mode for desired wattages.

No off-functionality - only locking. Probably not a big problem, but I like knowing my device is off...

Pros: 
EScribe. It is genuinely fantastic. I had quite a number of initial problems trying to get a Ti build correctly sensing, and getting the power/ramp-up power/temp/initial ohm right.

So I spent a lot of time in the diagnostics window. It is great - there is really nothing like it. You can watch your temp change as you vape, without activating temp-limiting. Doing so let me tweak absolutely how I wanted to set my TCR profile. In the end I played around to get the utmost perfect TCR for my exact build and wire. There is no way that a linear TCR curve, or even a Steam-engine produced one could match what I got in the end. I feel like cloud-chasing in TC mode, which is a first for me. In addition, SS was (up till now) a pain for me to get right in TC mode - I've melted two wires before. However, Escribe allows for very, very good SS TC - if you are willing to do many diagnostics. I'm also now considering more interesting Ti/SS builds due to this functionality.

The resistance checker (and atomizer analyser) is very accurate, considerbly more so than any other device that I own. It is accurate to 3 decimals... quite nice.

Initial cold-resistance modifier works nicely, and I haven't once needed to lock in a resistance - something which I consider a very weak solution.

The battery analyser works great, and is worth a big time investment to do once. I'll check when my batteries start losing lifetime power exactly how useful this is, but it does allow me much more accurate control and info on my batteries' actual usage and safety.

Playing around with the display settings is also nice. It took me a long while to figure out how to display watt-hours/input current while charging directly on the mod, but figured it out eventually. Changing what to display while firing is quite nice.

The profiles for each atty is very nice. Once you have a build/settings figured out, just changing profiles is a nice feature. To the point that I'm now just carrying loaded tanks around instead of one tank with a bunch of juice like I did in the past. 

Finally, battery life is nice to have...


Conclusion...

This is a great, experienced TC device. It is a weak high-powered wattage device, and it is definitely not for beginners.
But if you invest time into her, she'll reward you exponentially! I am really not sad that I invested - even though I was at the beginning. (It was a euphoric Vapemeet decision...)

I also hope for strong community engagement with it - suggest a build and upload the exact settings for it. Hopefully it will catch on.

If you are on the fence, please reply/PM me and I can provide more info!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Ezekiel (2/12/15)

Btw guys... I've played with this thing quite a bit. I've also watched all the tutorial videos, and downloaded the entire Internet looking for info. I'm in no way an expert, but I can do a tutorial if anybody is struggling with this great mod and need a bit of advice!


----------



## Lex Aer (2/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Btw guys... I've played with this thing quite a bit. I've also watched all the tutorial videos, and downloaded the entire Internet looking for info. I'm in no way an expert, but I can do a tutorial if anybody is struggling with this great mod and need a bit of advice!



By all means Ezekiel post the tutorial. No need to stand on ceremony, would love some advice. I must however point out that I myself am no novice with this device! For example the first step is to carefully remove the device from the box it arrives in. That explains the most important step of all. You can take it from here Ezekiel

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/15)

Thanks for your input @Ezekiel 

I haven't played with mine since I initially set it up, still have to play with the analysis parts of escribe when I have some time to myself again. So far I am really enjoying my Rolo, well except for that annoying lack of a Kanthal booster.


----------



## Ezekiel (2/12/15)

Lex Aer said:


> By all means Ezekiel post the tutorial. No need to stand on ceremony, would love some advice. I must however point out that I myself am no novice with this device! For example the first step is to carefully remove the device from the box it arrives in. That explains the most important step of all. You can take it from here Ezekiel


Damn!! Thats what I was doing wrong all the time... gosh.  

Ill give it a shot after another build or two!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

Great writeup @Ezekiel , thanks!


----------



## Andre (2/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Picked up a Rolo at the Vapemeet from @KieranD.... and then headed to an excessively boring conference in Durban, so my time has been limited (despite going to sleep each night at 2am+ due to tinkering)...
> 
> ...


Awesome review, thanks. Personally, I am glad I did not get one - exactly for the reason that I really do not want to invest that much time to get it right.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/15)

a lil update since I've gotten my Rolo.

Very nice, quality built mod. The battery compartment was a bit of a ewww moment.
Everytime I put a battery in or take it out, it rips the sleeve a little bit. Figured that out... (press down on the nobby side with the battery before sliding in the other side).

Setup was a little time-consuming.
Battery curves, wire TCR, case analysis, etc etc.
I am not 100% convinced that I have everything "just right" yet... even at 480F the vape still feels a little cold.
I'm pretty sure this is related to wire TCR...

Had a small problem with charging... not sure if battery or mod problem, but will test further before i can say with finality that X or Y is to blame...

Overall, I am enjoying this mod. Paired it with a Aromamizer RDTA - currently built with 28ga Ni200, dual coil, 0.053ohm.

I will say this again though... This is *DEFINITELY NOT* a beginner/novice device!
For those cases I would feel a whole lot more confident recommending something else, like SX Mini M, or Vaporshark DNA40, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (3/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> So did mine until today. How's the Orion juice?



Simple fix. Pop the batteries out and loosen the screws on the sled. 

Then slowly tighten them back up again. It will align the board and the buttons properly.


----------



## Ezekiel (3/12/15)

Damn... played with my battery graph but got it way off... I've now been vaping at zero battery life for the last hour supposedly...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/15)

I think this will be my last update...

DNA200 purring along like a kitten now.
(although still testing the battery charging thing - pretty sure its not the device).

So... the Aromamizer RDTA (velocity deck) that I got = garbage (imo).
Cant run single coil. Dual coil just isn't performing well with TC at the moment. I am pretty sure the wire TCR is somehow affected.

Popped a Ni200 single coil 3mm 7 wraps @0.1 ohm in my Subtank. Wicked with a scottish roll Jap cotton.
BOOOOYYYAAAAAA!!!
Heaven!
450F @60W. 80W level 2 boost for 0.5sec. wire TCR taken from steam-engine. Case analysis done myself. Battery CSV (LG browns) downloaded from ECF somewhere.
Good medium-warm vape. Decent vapour production. Outstanding flavour.

I might revisit the Aromamizer RDTA sometime this weekend if i get bored. Otherwise that will just be my new Kanthal tank from now on...

HAPPY VAPES!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (4/12/15)

Im running Aromamizer on the Rolo with Ti and TC.... best TC I've ever had... what wire were you using? SS Dna200 from SteamEngine is garbage, you need to adjust...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Im running Aromamizer on the Rolo with Ti and TC.... best TC I've ever had... what wire were you using? SS Dna200 from SteamEngine is garbage, you need to adjust...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Vapowire Pure Nickel (Ni200) 28ga.

The steam-engine curve for single coil is spot-on.
Dual coil from there shows same values, but the vape feels seriously cold, shitty, flavourless... (also, the stupid aromamizer keeps drying up on the wicks)


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

My goodness @WHeunis - that Rolo setup for the subtank mini sounds like a complicated NASA launch sequence....



WHeunis said:


> 450F @60W. 80W level 2 boost for 0.5sec. wire TCR taken from steam-engine. Case analysis done myself. Battery CSV (LG browns) downloaded from ECF somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (5/12/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/15)

This thing is freaking me out, I can't get it charged to 100% 

I'm using a brand new set of Samsung 25Rs (the green ones). Initially I set them up in escribe using the calculator. I tried the whole weekend to get the Battery Analyser to run but it kept waiting for the batteries to become full. I eventually got it to run after and got a result of 24.599, a bit lower than the 27 something I had it set on. The thing has been charging since 1am and it's still sitting on 96% and sipping current at 0.1A. I'm charging the cells in the mod because it charges at 1A whereas my Nitecore D4 only charges at 325mA when more than 2 bays are used.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Redeemer (7/12/15)

I found the Efest LUC BLU6 did the same, it says full, mod says like 97%.
Charging them an extra 30 minutes in the D4, spot on 100% batteries.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Keith Milton (7/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> I think this will be my last update...
> 
> DNA200 purring along like a kitten now.
> (although still testing the battery charging thing - pretty sure its not the device).
> ...








Try this build in the Aromamizer, and let the ends of the wick come down into the wick channels ( for nickel and Ti builds in tc mode )

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/12/15)

So one coil running between the posts ? one pos and one neg ? then just wick down into the channels ?


----------



## Ezekiel (7/12/15)

Geez... sounds crazy. Maybe (just for the first time) manaully lowering the max volts by 10 or so mV so that it reads officially at 100% - my guess would be that they are acually fully charged (which you can check with a multimeter) but the mod thinks it can go a bit higher voltage than it actually is. Once youve run the battey analyzer it should be fine. Alternatively, download a profile for the 25Rs,at least for the first time vefore running the analyzer. I found a profile for my LG HE4's somewhere on the net...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton (7/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> So one coil running between the posts ? one pos and one neg ? then just wick down into the channels ?


Yes, that is correct


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> I found the Efest LUC BLU6 did the same, it says full, mod says like 97%.
> Charging them an extra 30 minutes in the D4, spot on 100% batteries.


So it seems that for now the only way to get these batteries charged fully will be to put them on the D4 for a day, sucks because I only have the one set


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Geez... sounds crazy. Maybe (just for the first time) manaully lowering the max volts by 10 or so mV so that it reads officially at 100% - my guess would be that they are acually fully charged (which you can check with a multimeter) but the mod thinks it can go a bit higher voltage than it actually is. Once youve run the battey analyzer it should be fine. Alternatively, download a profile for the 25Rs,at least for the first time vefore running the analyzer. I found a profile for my LG HE4's somewhere on the net...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


It is crazy, charging a set of batteries shouldn't be such a challenge. I do hope that there is an EScribe software update soon that will have better support for 18650s as it looks like it's aimed more at LiPo packs. It seems that the Reuleaux is way ahead of it's time


----------



## WHeunis (7/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> It is crazy, charging a set of batteries shouldn't be such a challenge. I do hope that there is an EScribe software update soon that will have better support for 18650s as it looks like it's aimed more at LiPo packs. It seems that the Reuleaux is way ahead of it's time


Not that my situation was yours... But i did have initial problems with my batteries and the Rolo.
The batteries kinda sorta needs to be married. I say kinda... Coz...
It gets a lil weird here, so heres my story:

Brought the Rolo with 3 new LG browns to marry for it.
Received, unboxed, installed, coiled, wicked, plugged in, download csv and run analyzers and all that happy horseshit.
Vaped.
Tweaked.
Vaped.
Tweaked.
And so on... (All while being plugged to pc).

Eventually noticed that the batteries really should be charging, but isnt. (Kept showing ~60% and never going up)
Checked high and low. Found the problem.
2 of the 3 batteries had gone full to 4.2v. The last battery was still at 3.88v.
I thought it was odd, so i kept watch on the device monitor.
As yours, it was just lightly pulling 0.1a from the usb. But never charging that last battery.
Thought the mod or that one battery was bust. Nope!

Solution at the end was to take out the lowcharge battery and charge it full in another device. ( used my old evic supreme, as it has some level of smart charge where you can set the mah).

Put the married batts back into Rolo, vaped em down, and recharged in Rolo via usb.
Everything was fine.

Im saying: Rolo wants already married batteries, it doesnt wanna do the marriage itself...
Try making 100% sure that all 3 batteries are charged (or discharged) to as close as exactly the same level before installing to Rolo.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> Not that my situation was yours... But i did have initial problems with my batteries and the Rolo.
> The batteries kinda sorta needs to be married. I say kinda... Coz...
> It gets a lil weird here, so heres my story:
> 
> ...


OK, I hear you. I also got a set of new batteries with the mod but I did their initial charge on the D4. When these are run down again I will charge them up in the mod again and then check their individual voltages on the D4, I'll wing it from there.


----------



## Casper (8/12/15)

OMW i want one!!!!!!


----------



## Redeemer (8/12/15)

Screen ribbon successfully rerouted. Added liquid tape to keep it in place and protected.
Now fire button is far away from almost touching it again!
Worth it to save a failing ribbon that can short the board out.
Remove 4 screws inside battery sled, front panel pops off. You lift the screen part closest to ribbon, change ribbon loop from outwards to inwards, fixed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (8/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Screen ribbon successfully rerouted. Added liquid tape to keep it in place and protected.
> Now fire button is far away from almost touching it again!
> Worth it to save a failing ribbon that can short the board out.
> Remove 4 screws inside battery sled, front panel pops off. You lift the screen part closest to ribbon, change ribbon loop from outwards to inwards, fixed!


Sorted mine out a few minutes ago.
Thanks for this!


----------



## Ezekiel (9/12/15)

Right... so I've had the Rolo for almost two weeks now. Will still wait to write a formal review and TCR guide (working on it, don't want to give away useless info)...

...but enough time has passed that I can now say, honestly, that this is my all-day mod. Hell, all my other mods are practically gathering dust, and I only use them for certain occasions (stealth-vaping, pocket-vape, rolo-is-charging-vape).

All my atty's have been fully configured to my liking, and I don't bother with them. At all. I don't even change wattages/temps any more - which was something I used to do all the time. I literally just pick up and vape, refill/drip, vape again. Across all range of juices. It just _works_. I've also started to enjoy SS for TC for the first time - was rubbish on other devices, in my opinion (used to destroy/melt/ruin it too easily on non-TC devices, and didn't get proper forget-about-it vape on Smok XCube2).

I still use other devices for recreational cloud-blowing (with high SA/Clapton Kanthal builds), because of no way to adjust the ramp-up power on the Rolo... but quite honestly, these don't figure in my daily rotation. As a result I don't really use even half of the 200 Watts output, except for the ramp-up power on a Ti Aromamizer (@120 W). I average to about 60-90 Watt... and would therefore actually love a Reuleaux mini or something of the sorts.

I would really love some thoughts on how the RX200 compares though... but for anybody on the fence, this is really a great buy. Still not sure whether it is truly worth all that money, and how the price will change once more DNA200 boards hit the market/classifieds... but oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

Here's my charging time with a set of Samsung 25R (green) batteries. I set the cut off in escribe to 3.0v but I think I'm going to set it to 3.2v from here on as the device becomes practically unusable with these batteries below 3.2v unless you're happy with a max of 20w.

I checked the batteries on the Nitecore D4 before charging the set of 3 in the Mod, they all read 3.06v. Started charging yesterday at 14:30 using an iPhone usb charger (2A), the mod draws only 1A from it. at around 23:00 the were at 95% and the mod had reduced its current draw to 0.15A, by 2:30 (12 hours charging) this morning they were at 97%. The full set had reached 100% by 11:00 this morning.

Now I'm checking the batteries on the D4 and they read 4.07v 

Is it just me or doesn't this sound right?


----------



## johan (13/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's my charging time with a set of Samsung 25R (green) batteries. I set the cut off in escribe to 3.0v but I think I'm going to set it to 3.2v from here on as the device becomes practically unusable with these batteries below 3.2v unless you're happy with a max of 20w.
> 
> I checked the batteries on the Nitecore D4 before charging the set of 3 in the Mod, they all read 3.06v. Started charging yesterday at 14:30 using an iPhone usb charger (2A), the mod draws only 1A from it. at around 23:00 the were at 95% and the mod had reduced its current draw to 0.15A, by 2:30 (12 hours charging) this morning they were at 97%. The full set had reached 100% by 11:00 this morning.
> 
> ...



You're right, it doesn't sound right - your mod's on board charging circuitry is not working properly.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

johan said:


> You're right, it doesn't sound right - your mod's on board charging circuitry is not working properly.


Could it not just be a case of the battery profile not being set up properly?


----------



## johan (13/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Could it not just be a case of the battery profile not being set up properly?



Don't know, I answered just from the facts you provided. Don't know the Reuleaux DNA 200 device and that the battery profile can be set, if that's the case, then that will be my starting point of investigation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (13/12/15)

Will anyone be doing a review on the Rx200?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (13/12/15)

Guys and girls we must just take a minute or two and just think about what device won the cloud blowing companion this year. I am sorry to say this but even with a monster build on the rolo the ramp up time is like 00000000.1sec no jokes


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

dr phil said:


> Guys and girls we must just take a minute or two and just think about what device won the cloud blowing companion this year. I am sorry to say this but even with a monster build on the rolo the ramp up time is like 00000000.1sec no jokes



this is the information I'm after. Are you saying the ramp up time is somehow slow? And is the RX version better in this regard or the same?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ezekiel (13/12/15)

Its surprisingly quick, in power mode. In TC mode you can control the exact ramp up, up to 200 w...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/12/15)

When I hit the power button its instant even when the load up screen starts up its firing

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (13/12/15)

@DoubleD you have enough mods.
This is your voice of reason speaking from the depths below because your voice of reason is also wanting to get a rolo.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zahz (13/12/15)

Any problems on the Rx?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/12/15)

Dude value for money that rx wipes every 200w mod out there clean

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (13/12/15)

Public Service Announcement 

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...qza/rx200_blew_up_at_my_local_vape_store_wtf/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dr Phil (13/12/15)

@Alex I'm sorry find this very hard to believe. I'm not say this it is not possible iv heard about I phones exploding.I have learnt any thing with a battery in it needs to be dealt with respect

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (13/12/15)

dr phil said:


> @Alex I'm sorry find this very hard to believe. I'm not say this it is not possible iv heard about I phones exploding.I have learnt any thing with a battery in it needs to be dealt with respect



Perhaps, but it doesn't hurt to be more cautious. And reading through the comments was pretty interesting in terms of reverse battery protection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

The injury looks to me like a high voltage blow not something from a mod.
How does the outside of the fingers get damaged if hes holding the mod?
Its instinct to pull your hand away from something venting about to explode.( sposed to have been an innocent bystander)
...and finally, it happened in a vape shop that doesnt stock the rx200 and doesnt know anything about them...really?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

I wonder what caused it? I suspect a bad battery maybe.



*cough*efest2800/2900*cough* 








Alex said:


> Perhaps, but it doesn't hurt to be more cautious. And reading through the comments was pretty interesting in terms of reverse battery protection.



Yes I read through most of them and most are saying either he put one of the batteries the wrong way round or he had a torn battery wrap.

Alot of people already commented that they have themselves placed batteries in the wrong way round and said nothing happened apart from a warning on the screen.

The torn battery wrap thing doesn't make sense to me because what created the short if all he did was remove the back plate?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Alex (13/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder what caused it? I suspect a bad battery maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the moral of the story here is always handle batteries with kid gloves, so to speak. I've have first hand experience with accidentally inserting one of the batteries the wrong way in a parallel box mod of mine. It was a very scary moment, instant flames (and I do mean instant) and tremendous amounts of heat, the solder joints melted instantly. All the guys around the table scattered so fast, it was like a grenade landed in the fox hole and everyone jumped for cover. Luckily I was able to bump the batteries out just in time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

Alex said:


> I guess the moral of the story here is always handle batteries with kid gloves, so to speak. I've have first hand experience with accidentally inserting one of the batteries the wrong way in a parallel box mod of mine. It was a very scary moment, instant flames (and I do mean instant) and tremendous amounts of heat, the solder joints melted instantly. All the guys around the table scattered so fast, it was like a grenade landed in the fox hole and everyone jumped for cover. Luckily I was able to bump the batteries out just in time.


Jip, and the more batteries in the mod, the more caution is required.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/12/15)

I remember that time @Alex !

So true, we need to treat batteries with a lot of care

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/12/15)

Yep, battery safety, hence the big card insert in the box that everyone chucks aside immediately. It would be interesting to have all the facts on battery capacity, condition, age and whether they were paired or not. My hunch is one of the above was not met with what is required.

It was an RX200 as far as I know, which does not seem to have the reverse battery protection lip for the positive end that the DNA-200 battery sled has:




People think that you are joking when you say that torn or damaged wraps is a no-no. The fact that the sled is non-metallic also fools them into a false sense that things cannot short out inside the mod.

@DoubleD , if the batteries are effectively wired in serial, it means that two of them touching on bared negative ends creates an immediate short between the positive pin of another battery connected to the bared body. If this is across any 2 batteries, the discharge current will be higher than just a single cell, and both will likely vent almost immediately. I would be very surprised if the batteries are not fused individually. Even homebrew parallel box mods samples show you to individually fuse the batteries.

Can anyone with either Rolo enlighten me as to what figure the manual states with regards to the discharge rate for 'High Rate' batteries ? I see the site mentions '_such as Sony US18650VTC4_' for the DNA-200, which is 30A according to the manufacturer CDR but 20A per Mooch's list. In fact, there is no 2500mAh battery on the list that makes a 'Pass' rating above 20A, except for the Tesiyi Yellow 2600mAh.
The RX200 page says '_Three 18650 cells (discharging current should be above 25A_'.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nimatek (13/12/15)

I am using Samsung 25r in my rx200 and no problems but I don't vape above 100w yet. I rarely exceed 75w. 

Not sure but it should have reverse polarity protection but in all honesty I am very careful when swapping my 2 sets of married batteries. I use lipos in my rc helicopter so safety first always. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

Thanks for this, you're helping me confirm that I don't need an overpriced dna200 chip in my mod. i'll get that rx200 someday soon next year. @ComplexChaos is selling their rx200's for R1050! Which is fantastic, so it should only set me back 1710 including three batteries 
:cantwait:


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

Alex said:


> Public Service Announcement
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...qza/rx200_blew_up_at_my_local_vape_store_wtf/


 Them Unmarried batteries and the explosive relationships they create

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anwar (17/1/16)

i need 1 of these


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/16)

I have one, its a great mod. feels really good in the hand, epic battery life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (17/1/16)

Anwar said:


> i need 1 of these


Yes, yes you do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

Anwar said:


> i need 1 of these


If you dont mind the colour this is a very good deal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> If you dont mind the colour this is a very good deal.


I guess it depends on what amount of cash is willing to be parted with but i would go for the dna instead of the rx 200.
@SAVapeGear has 3 left and he has thrown in a free uwell crown tank into the deal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/1/16)

Christos said:


> I guess it depends on what amount of cash is willing to be parted with but i would go for the dna instead of the rx 200.
> @SAVapeGear has 3 left and he has thrown in a free uwell crown tank into the deal.


Aaand you are right, just realised that this is the DNA thread. I`m still recovering from my afternoon buffet lunch at Adega

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (17/1/16)

I really really want a bf mod with a dna 200 chip.


----------

